# SX OS License from digimartz.com scam?



## Dabman (Jun 16, 2019)

Hei. yesterday after some problems with another CFW i decide to install SX OS, so i bought license on digimartz.com, seems to be good price 26.50$
I could not do it via website


> Hi Dear,
> Thank you for your new order. Sorry that our credit card is not available now. While we accept paypal.
> *Our account is [email protected]*
> Please *Don't leave any message* in payment comment section. Thank you!
> ...


After that i send $ via PayPal
I do not have any answer, they do not answer on emails
I paid for license today 10:48 (GMT+2)

On website is information


> *We offer 24 hours customer services on weekdays as well as hours on Saturday (except for major holidays)*. We believe in the timeliness of customer service, and would like to do everything to satisfy our customers. If you have any problems, comments or suggestions, please contact our customer service representatives.
> 
> *Company Name:*
> Diqimartz Technology Limited
> ...



Any of had experienc with this store? i found website on gbatemp


----------



## Ill87 (Jun 16, 2019)

I bought there a few weeks ago without any problems. However, I do not remember exactly how long it took after I paid with Paypal

Edit: It took 12 hours at working days


----------



## soilxkirax (Jun 16, 2019)

Since they have to actually go into PayPal to see the payment reflected they won't send you anything until they have checked. These sites are usually run by one or two individuals so chances are you may not get it until tomorrow.


----------



## Dabman (Jun 19, 2019)

MirandaCC said:


> I think that it is because the jet lag, so that you can't get the os code as soon as you have made the payment


Funny, finally was DONE, and finished with success but... it was not 3min :/


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 25, 2019)

Why they can't support your credit card? Many Team Xecuter SX rellers can take CC payment in fact.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jun 25, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Why they can't support your credit card? Many Team Xecuter SX rellers can take CC payment in fact.


It doesn't hurt to be a little careful and analyze if a reseller website seems to be dodgy, especially if it's not on the official resellers list from SXOS website.  I bought a license last year from such a website (not saying they seemed dodgy back then), and a few months ago, fraudulent transactions on my CC happened.  I had to cancel the CC and get a new one from my bank.  I'm not 100% sure it's this website that stole the information, so I won't name it, but in my mind, it's either that or aliexpress.  Can't be amazon, for sure, and I have serious doubts aliexpress would play this kind of game, they're too big.  And before you ask, no, I don't give my CC number to porn sites either.


----------

